# [Emerge rsync] derriere firewall / routeur ?

## Atreillou

Topic unique !

Mettre ici vos remarques et suggestions pour un emerge rsync derriere un firewall / routeur:

les posts actuels sur les forums anglophones:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9946

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=142193

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=25019

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=24918

----------

## Atreillou

toujours pas d'id pour emerge rsync derriere un firewall  ?

----------

## SuperTomate

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> toujours pas d'id pour emerge rsync derriere un firewall  ?

 

Ben, je ne vois que la solution du snapshot de portage récupéré avec emerge-webrsync. Encore faut-il que quelqu'un remette les snapshots en fonctionnement...

----------

## Atreillou

je comprends pas trop le raisonnement de ceux qui font la gentoo....

cela fait maintenant 2 semaines que l'on est plus a jour et ils ne font rien...

je voulais passer mon serveur en gentoo et desormais j hesite....   c dommage   les snapshots sont de plus tous petits....     je comprends pas

----------

## Atreillou

n y a t il pas au moins un endroit ou l on pourrait recuperer un à un les ebuild ?

par cvs ou autre 

thx

----------

## Atreillou

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=146548#146548

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> je voulais passer mon serveur en gentoo et desormais j hesite....   c dommage   les snapshots sont de plus tous petits....     je comprends pas

 

Tu veux mettre un serveur derrière un firewall que tu ne peux même pas administrer!

J'avoue que je ne comprends pas tout là...

----------

## Atreillou

g plusieurs machines a disposition:

ma machine au boulot  (ici je ne peux pas changer les regles des differents firewall / routeur qu iprotégent notre centre / site)

et ma machine perso  (en fait g quelques machines à la maison) et là je peux tout administrer.

à la maison : mon pc actuel me sert de serveur (web, dns, mail, ftp, news, ntp etc..)  mais il est trop bruyant pour le laisser allumer toute la nuit...

donc je me suis fait une seconde machine bcp moins puissante (un celeron 700 mais quasiment silencieuse (ventilo en 5v sur le proc, alim silencieuse et carte graphique non ventilée: toute l'administrattion se fait par le réseau donc juste un câble d'alim et le câble réseau branchés en permance)

g aussi une petite machine qui me sert à avoir un windows a disposition (emule etc) en plus de vmware     et un portable.  voila    tu sais tout.

ps: a votre avis, je commence l installaion de mon serveur maintenant ou j'attends la sortie de la nouvelle 1.4 gentoo ?

----------

## SuperTomate

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> ps: a votre avis, je commence l installaion de mon serveur maintenant ou j'attends la sortie de la nouvelle 1.4 gentoo ?

 

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'attendre la version "finale". Il n'y aura normalement aucune différence entre la "finale" et la version actuelle + un emerge rsync et update.

----------

## Atreillou

parfait.

alors je vais commencer tout ça des cette aprem.

je risque donc d'avoir pas mal de doc à lire dans les semaines à suivre et pas mal de questions à poser...

donc à trés bientôt   :Wink: 

----------

## dcro

personnellment j'ai rendu visible le port 873/tcp et emerge fonctionne sans probleme.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> g plusieurs machines a disposition:
> 
> ma machine au boulot  (ici je ne peux pas changer les regles des differents firewall / routeur qu iprotégent notre centre / site)
> 
> et ma machine perso  (en fait g quelques machines à la maison) et là je peux tout administrer.
> ...

 

Ok, j'ai compris le sens de ton poste d'avant en fait...

Tu n'avais pas l'intention de mettre ton serveur à ton travail j'imagine  :Smile: 

Concernant le P.S., je suis moi aussi d'avis qu'il ne sert à rien d'attendre la 1.4. Pour ma part, mon serveur fonctionne parfaitement depuis maintenant 30 jours sans interruption...

----------

## Atreillou

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, j'ai compris le sens de ton poste d'avant en fait...
> 
> Tu n'avais pas l'intention de mettre ton serveur à ton travail j'imagine 
> ...

 

j'ai lancé l'install il y quelques heures chez moi sur mon nouveau serveur, j'en suis toujours au bootstrap mais je ne désespére pas.

J'espére juste que je vais m'y retrouver sous gentoo alors que cela fait un an que je travaille sous redhat....

je n'avais en effet pas l'intention de mettre mon serveur au boulot (c bien dommage car l on vient de passer en 20 Mbits  :-/  )   faut voir le bon coté des choses: je n'aurais pas à la maison les mêmes pb de firewall/ routeur qu au boulot   :Wink: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> J'espére juste que je vais m'y retrouver sous gentoo alors que cela fait un an que je travaille sous redhat....
> 
> 

 

Les docs de Gentoo sont très bien faites, et pour peu que tu aies déja une expérience de Linux tu devrais t'y retrouver sans aucun problême...

Pour ton taffe, tu pourrais peut être demander une faveur à ton admin, une 20 Mb c'est qaund même assez sympathique  :Smile: 

----------

## Atreillou

cela fait maintenant un petit moment (gentoo 1.1a) que je me suis mis a la gento pour mon poste de travail...    mais pour le serveur h encore de petites craintes  (je ne metrise pas tout portage etc..)

pour les faveurs de l'admin , je n'irais pas jusque là   :Wink: 

et puis depuis que les snapshots sont de nouveau dispo, j'ai quand même bcp moins de pb...

pour la compile sur le serveur, le make a foiré sur perl...   je l'ai relancé ce matin....  je verrais ce soir ce que cela donne...

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> cela fait maintenant un petit moment (gentoo 1.1a) que je me suis mis a la gento pour mon poste de travail...    mais pour le serveur h encore de petites craintes  (je ne metrise pas tout portage etc..)

 

Je t'avouerai que je suis très loin d'être un gourou Linux, et j'ai quand même réussi à mettre en place un serveur avec apache, SquirrelMail, Courier Imap et pas mal d'autres choses encore, tout ça en assez peu de temps et sans recontrer trop de difficultés...

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pour les faveurs de l'admin , je n'irais pas jusque là  
> 
> 

 

C'est à toi de voir si le jeu en vaut la chandelle  :Wink: 

----------

## Atreillou

ce n'est personellment pas tant pour la mise en place des softs que je m inquiete    mais pour la maintenance de la distrib sur mon system

g actuellement mon serveur perso qui est en redhat et les services qu il fournit sont tous installés à partiir des sources donc je pense pouvoir m'en sortir pour faire de meme sous gentoo.  par contre   les trucs du style emerge -u world, cela ne me rassure pas trop...

----------

